# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Part orFull time Optometrist - Optometrist needed in Southwestern NY

## SBeveridge

Optometrist (OD)
Currently seeking an Optometrist for a part or full-time opportunity with afull scope private practice in the Southwestern NYarea.  The area has beautiful Lake Chautauqua where you can live and play. This is a great multi Dr practice that provides a wide variety of exams including medical, comprehensive, etc.  Located approx 1 hour from Erie and 1 1/2 hours from Buffalo.
*Benefits for the Optometrist (OD)*

Practice is open M-F 8-4:30 but flexibleEquipment includes OCT, Visual Field, etc.Variety of exams, lots of medicalTech supportExcellent schools, low cost of living, performance art, within easy driving distance to several major airportsAbundant outdoor activities in the area including snow skiing, boating, camping, hiking, mountain biking, etcCompetitive salary plus full benefits packageWilling to sponsor Visa
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD)*

Perform comprehensive eye health and vision examinationsDiagnose disease and vision disordersCounsel patients regarding their vision needs
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD)*

Doctor of Optometry degree (OD)License to practice in the state ofNYExcellent clinical and communication skillsAbility to thrive in a team environment
*To apply please email your CV / resume to sbeveridge@etsvision.com*
Sheri Beveridge
Phone/text : (540) 206-2315
Email: sbeveridge@etsvision.com
meetme.so/SheriETSVision
Website: www.etsvision.com
*ETS Vision* specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

